
New SMB bug: How to crash Windows system with a 'link of death' - wyldfire
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/04/windows_flaw_adds_crashing_as_a_service/
======
wyldfire
Specifics on the vulnerability [1], proof-of-concept [2].

[1]
[https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/867968](https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/867968)

[2]
[https://github.com/lgandx/PoC/blob/master/SMBv3%20Tree%20Con...](https://github.com/lgandx/PoC/blob/master/SMBv3%20Tree%20Connect/Win10.py)

